# Advice to new members like myself.



## powertools (3 Aug 2011)

The jigs and tips forum seems a bit flat latley.
If you go back to page 20 and start reading the posts in reverse there are some great ideas.
What happened to forum member Niki ?


----------



## Blister (3 Aug 2011)

Sadly Niki passed away in 2009


----------



## powertools (3 Aug 2011)

Sorry to here that.
I have copied many of his simple but very good ideas.
Shame he never did a dvd of his woodworking tips and jigs


----------



## AndyT (3 Aug 2011)

He was a prolific and generous contributor to this and many other forums.
He was often told he should publish a book / DVD but preferred to give his great ideas away to other hard up woodworkers.


----------



## Eric The Viking (7 Aug 2011)

I've come back to woodwork after many years. 

Reading the forum when I started here, Niki was an inspiration to me too, especially regarding jig-making. Simple little things, like using sandpaper to provide grip, have saved me hours. He is much missed.

Niki's great ideas notwithstanding, I think people like me are a bit nervous of posting stuff like that because of inexperience. Ideas I've had that I think are great can be either obvious or silly to the more experienced/professionals -- and we are blessed that there are a number of patient and kind pros on here who do take the time and trouble to advise, without putting us novices down!

In fact, one of the best things about this place is the general good-nature of the participants. I've never read anyone trying to be really nasty, and it's a breath of fresh air compared to forums on other topics.

There's still loads of gold in them thar archives though - you'll be amazed what the search function can turn up!

Enjoy.

E.


----------



## mailee (10 Aug 2011)

Yes Niki is sadly missed. As for posting jigs and tips, post away we are never too old to learn new tricks. I am still learning things after twenty years of woodworking.


----------



## tisdai (11 Aug 2011)

mailee":3q6eal7l said:


> Yes Niki is sadly missed. As for posting jigs and tips, post away we are never too old to learn new tricks. I am still learning things after twenty years of woodworking.



Seconded mailee, I am in my early Cough 50s Cough and I am still learning so any Jigs or Tips are allways welcome. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Dibs-h (11 Aug 2011)

Every day is a learning day! And the day it isn't - they'll probably stick a tag on your toe.

Eric - never be shy from posting. As long as each post is different!   

Dibs


----------



## tisdai (11 Aug 2011)

> Every day is a learning day! And the day it isn't - they'll probably stick a tag on your toe



:lol: :lol: :lol: nice 1 Dibs I like it


----------



## moon (14 Aug 2011)

Eric The Viking":1qrjqx8e said:


> I've come back to woodwork after many years.
> 
> Reading the forum when I started here, Niki was an inspiration to me too, especially regarding jig-making. Simple little things, like using sandpaper to provide grip, have saved me hours. He is much missed.
> 
> ...



Sadly i dont think my path ever crossed with nikki, but its always sad to hear an amazing resource and good bloke has departed.

But i would like to echo your thoughts, it really is great how welcome people are made to feel here, and how friendly and helpful everyone is. Personally i cant say enough about jasonb, who is helping me with designing a project atm (thread in design forum just in case your interested), and always takes the time to answer every question and even if i dont understand and need an answer clarifying, still more advice is offered. This was the same a couple of years ago when i used these forums (sadly i forgot my account details, so have a new account now), and it really made a massive difference to the finished job. As you said it doesnt matter how simple the question is you still get the answer you require, and so long as you have an understanding of the processes people are more than happy to explain the finer points to you.

In my thread it is only jason that is responding atm, although i believe thats simply because there isnt much more to add to his replies etc but i do see other names on the forum who in the past i have also found very helpful such as hudson carpentry and co, and its great to get top notch advice from seasoned pro's. 

I also agree that none of the other forums come close to the amount of help you get, and other forums are a bit clicky. In fact the only other forum that ever came close imo is the old screwfix forum, but that was mainly for the banter as opposed to help (altho it did serve its purpose as well).

Keep up the great work fellas 

moon


----------



## Geofrey (16 Aug 2011)

I guess it's a shame I never really got to ever know Niki the great and prolific contributor to the forum. But I have been reading hos ideas in other post and one can tell right away that she was exceptional. may her soul rest in peace.


----------



## Digit (16 Aug 2011)

Niki was a man AFAIK Geof, a Polish Jew who had served time in the ISDF and an aircraft engineer, hence his interest in jigs as they are of course standard in the aircraft industry.
A prolific and gifted engineer.

Roy.


----------



## Shultzy (17 Aug 2011)

Niki will always be with us in his contributions to this forum, as will other posters who have passed on.


----------



## alan2001 (7 Sep 2011)

powertools":26qn0iy6 said:


> The jigs and tips forum seems a bit flat latley.
> If you go back to page 20 and start reading the posts in reverse there are some great ideas.


well, damn. i totally missed the word 'tips' in this forum's name and never really had a look till now. thanks for the heads-up.


----------

